# Floyd Armstrong Memorial Shoot



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Well ladies and gentleman, it's been in the making since the news of his death, but now the sponsors are starting to get big so I thought I would put a post up here to make sure everyone has lots of time to plan for the shoot. 

Currently, it is scheduled for the first saturday in June (the 7th.) It will be a shotgun start, all day shoot, with auction and prizes at the end of the day. There will be a top prize in the money class of $500 (minimum), as well as the following sponsor prizes:

Moosemeat archery - PSE bowfishing bow set up with retriever wheel
Chesher's Outdoor Store - 1 dozen PSE arrows, additional TBA
Athens Archery - $200.00 discount certificate for Athens Archery products
Monsens Archery Supply - TBA 
Bromley Archery Supply - TBA
Joshua Logan - Custom wood bow hanger
Gilles Poulin - Set of custom paracord bino straps
Kevin Nugent - Set of Nuge custom bow strings and cables
Last Chance Archery - EZ Green Vice, t-shirt and hat
Prois Hunting & Field Apparel for Women - TBA
Rack Stacker Big Game Attractants - TBA
Whistling Wings Outfitters. - 2 man guided waterfowl hunt
GoHuntBirds.com - TBA

If you know of anyone willing to donate prizes, please have them contact me. I'm still in talks with a number of different companies and shops to see what I can get, and will update this post as I find out. The shoot is at Floyd's home club, Crooked Arrow in Demorestville, Ontario. 

There will be a cash donation made to Jumpstart for Kids in Floyd's name following the tournament


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Trophy Taker has also donated a Drop away rest and a pack of broadheads to the shoot


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like fun, good luck with it.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good shoot. Ill be sure to let people know about it. Count me in.


----------



## greydog (Apr 1, 2007)

not meaning to hijack the thread but I believe Crooked Arrow Archery does not have access to the property for parking because of the hay field being planted by that time. May want to check with the club as I may be wrong. In the past the shoots had to be held early because of this issue.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Pre registration is open! Please follow this link, fill out the form and follow the instructions provided! Thanks everyone!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dFGqmsD6ZrCqml2EsvTQcIMQ0fgNafNC3jM5LzcLjCk/viewform


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

haileebird said:


> pre registration is open! Please follow this link, fill out the form and follow the instructions provided! Thanks everyone!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dfgqmsd6zrcqml2esvtqcimq0fgnafnc3jm5lzcljck/viewform


sorry everyone the form is wrong in that link, will update an repost shortly


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dFGqmsD6ZrCqml2EsvTQcIMQ0fgNafNC3jM5LzcLjCk/prefill

Here is the appropriate form! Thanks again!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any pre registration helps us out big time guys. Classes available re as follows

OPEN- Any equipment CASH prize 45 yard max
PINS- Any equipment must sight with pins, 5 pins max, non moveable 45 yard max
Master OPEN-Any equipment 50+, Masters are not REQUIRED to shoot this class but it is available 45 yard max
Master PINS- 50+ Any equipment must sight with pins, 5 pins max, non moveable 45 yard max
KNOWN- Any equipment, rangefinders welcome 45 yard max
FINGERS- Any equipment, must release with fingers 45 yard max
TRAD style- Any recurve or longbow, no sights,no stabilizer, must release with fingers 30 yard max
WOMENS- Any equipment, Women are not REQUIRED to shoot this class but it is available 30 yard max
KIDS- 14 and under, any equipment, all KIDS class participants receive a prize and are eligible for kids hidden score prize 15 yard max
XBOW- Any Crossbow 45 yard max
FUN!- Any equipment, any shooter, any style. The fun class is unrestricted to any participants wishing to just come out and help support the shoot and the charity. Scores may be kept but will not be posted or admissable for prizes. All fun class participants ARE eligible for draw prizes and hidden score prize. Rangefinders are welcome in this class. Participant may also choose their max distance stake to shoot from, we would ask that participants pick one max yardage stake per loop to shoot from. 

NO CLASSES TO RESTRICT STABILIZERS(exception of TRAD), TYPES OF ARROWS (other than max allowable diameter of 0.420" or 27 series), OR SIGHT MAGNIFICATION/CLARIFICATION/VERIFICATION.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

This shoot will take place on May 31st, 2014. 

The location as of right now is Crooked Arrow Archery in Demorestville

We have a number of prizes still coming in and still to be announced, but the prize list is growing. If you would like to pre-register, please call Hailee at 613-243-5544. $5.00 discount per shooter for pre registration (BEFORE may 1st), and the prices are as follows:

(Regular prices)
Fun class: $20.00 
Competitive classes: $25.00
Open: $40.00

Please contact me for family pricing!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Folks, if you would like to pre-register, the following methods of payment can be accepted:

Paypal to [email protected], EMT to the same address, Cheque or money order mailed to the following address:

Floyd Armstrong Memorial Tournament
C/O Hailee Daniels
1018 Massassauga Road,
Belleville, ON
K8N 4Z7

For pre-registration I require the following information:

Full name, mailing address, class you'll be participating in, email address, and method of payment. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Black Eagle arrows has donated 1 dozen shafts, prize winners choice from their line up. ALSO, a generous 50$ CASH PRIZE has been donated to the KIDS class, get the young ones out and stuff the piggy bank!
Also some FIRM announcements, the shoot is definitively set to be held at Crooked Arrow in Demorestville, all 40 targets will be Mckenzie EZ pull, practise/warmup bags will be delta Mckenzie KnockOut bags with 2 at each 20,30,40 and 50 yards. More donations arriving frequently, a thank you to Saugeen Shafts, Mckeown Motors, and Bronson + Bronson to name a few. Again pre-registration is requested to help things run smooth, get in before may 1st and receive the 5$ discount on entry fee!
Im always available to answer any questions as well, either by PM, email or track me down and come chat! Hope to see everyone there supporting this great cause, with any luck we will be holding it annually to keep Floyds memory alive.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

A pre registration reminder - REGISTER BEFORE MAY 1ST FOR A 5 DOLLAR DISCOUNT
Pre registration will remain open after may the 1st and right up to the tournament date but the 5 dollar discount will not be applied.
Another update, I spent some time on the course today planning some layout and things look very good, there will be a mixture of terrain shots as well as flat ground, in the woods and some field/woods shots. Will be a very navigateable and safe course with very reasonable walking distances. Course should remain mostly dry barring heavy rainfall. Look forward to seeing everyone out!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

HOTEL INFORMATION: Hotel rooms can be booked at the Belleville Best Western for a discounted price to tournament participants and attendees. $132.50 includes includes breakfast and a room with two beds. Regular rate is $169.95 with no breakfast. Must be booked before May 8th. Booking will be under "Floyd Armstrong Memorial Tournament". There are lots of sites and heritage in adjacent Prince Edward county, come spend the weekend and bring the family! Remember, spectators are welcome!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

All 40 mckenzie EZ pull targets and knockout bags have been aquired. 20 will be sold after the shoot the day of and following. I have 40 brand new replacement cores as well that will be for sale with the appropriate target. If anyone would like to reserve one of the 20 to be sold please get in touch with me. All the targets are from the standard ASA ranges.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Folks, here is an up-to-date list of prizes for the Floyd shoot. This is going to be a long one!

1) 24"x24" Warthog Archery Targets﻿ Block - By Shawn E. Rees﻿
2) Mackenzie L'il Mack buck Target - TSC Store Belleville, Andy McNulty﻿
3) Camo SportChief travel pack - Bromley Archery Supply Shannon Bromley Wheeler﻿
4)1 Set of Ballistic BowStrings - Bromley Archery Supply Shannon Bromley Wheeler
5) Set of Premiere binoculars - Monsens Archery Supply 
6) Micro fleece camouflage sweater, hat, lanyards and folding hunting seat - Saugeen Shafts﻿
7) $100 discount on deer head mount, and one free antler mount - Woods and Water Taxidermy & Guiding Services Ontario Canada﻿, Robert Goudreault﻿
8) 3 lbs of fresh coffee beans, Josie's Porch, Robert Calder
9) TBA - Rack Stacker Big Game Attractants﻿, Rack Stacker Guy (Steve Elmy)﻿
10) Hidden score for Kid's class, $50.00, donated by Lyle Tripp﻿
11) Axiom V style arrow rest - ThatHunting FishingStore﻿
12) Gift certificate towards a PSE Bowfishing setup, RH or LH, Moosemeat Archery - Doug Fudge﻿
13) 1 Dozen Black Eagle Carnivores - Black Eagle Arrows﻿, Randy Blackeagle﻿, Jason Wilkins﻿
14) 3 pack of 100 grain ulmer edge broadheads, Trophy Taker﻿
15) $200.00 voucher for Athens Archery﻿, Rodney Rudd﻿ - Jason Hudkins﻿, Amanda Dulin Hudkins﻿
16) Custom wood bow hanger - Joshua Logan﻿
17) Set of custom strings and cables, Nuge Custom Bowstrings - Kevin Nugent﻿
18) EZ green bow vice, hat and Tshirt, Last Chance Archery﻿ - Jonathan Clark﻿
19) Two sets of custom paracord Binocular straps, Gilles Poulin﻿
20) 2-man, one day guided waterfowl hunt, Whistling Wings Outfitters.﻿, Byron Foster﻿ and Cody Lucas﻿
21) T-shirt and swag pack by GoHuntBirds.com﻿, Sheldon Evans﻿
22) 1/2 day, 2 man waterfowl hunt - Bring'Em DownOutfitters﻿ Peter & Adam
23) 20 kid's prizes, 2 autographed goose calls by Eric Greiber, more possibly TBA - Get Hidden Outfitters﻿, Ryan Reynolds﻿
24) Primos Double Bull Blind - Canadian Whitetail Television﻿, Into the wild TV﻿ - Dean Partridge﻿ and Jason Peterson 
25) Black Shakey Hunter arrow rest, Trophy Taker
26) Autographed hockey stick by Kris Newberry 
27) Apa Rattler Youth Compound Bow, APA Archery﻿
28) $25 Montana's Cookhouse﻿'s Gift card and jar of apple smoked BBQ sauce
29) $20 Lone Star Steakhouse﻿ gift card & bottle of hot sauce x 2
30) TBA Canadian Tire giftcard - Picton Canadian Tire
31) $1000 sponsored prize by Ben Harvey﻿ at Harvey Enterprises for $500 top prize in the cash class
32) 2 Custom paracord wrist slings by Bonehead Custom Slings, Scott Grant﻿ and Tanja Grant 
33) $50.00 donation towards kid's prizes - Kawartha Marine Boat Wreckers﻿
34) Tournament medals donated at cost by Reilley's Signs and Graphics, Trenton, On
35) $40 Wal Mart Gift Card - Wal mart, Belleville
36) $25.00 No frills gift cad, No Frills, Belleville
37) Camouglage ball cap, vest and travel mug by Spelmer Chrysler Jeep Dodge﻿ - Gordon Babb﻿
38) Mopar lunch bag/cooler, set of 4 aluminum beer coozies, mopar bath towel - McKeown Motor Sales﻿, - Wayne Andrews
39) Swivel Hunting seat, Camouflage hunting gloves and camouflage sunglasses, @Vanderlaand building supplies, Whitetail Pursuit﻿
40) Vortex Binoculars - Vortex Optics﻿, Peter Ray﻿
41) T-shirts, bottles of wild game spice, hunting products, as well as other items and time donated by Chesher's Outdoor Store﻿, Billy Chesher﻿


This is still an incomplete list, as I have another dozen or so companies that I am waiting to hear back from.. If you've been on the fence about coming, I hope this helps to sway you!!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great shoot!
Can someone pls give me an address for Crooked Arrow?


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

515 Potter Rd. Demorestville, ON.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

UPDATE: We have acquired the use of a large army tent so the shoot will go on rain or shine and should have enough cover for all come prize time. Prize list is still growing!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

PEPSI added to our long list of event sponsors!! Please feel free to contact me at any time if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I have made arrangements with County Shores Campgrounds for a more affordable option for camping for the Floyd Armstrong Memorial Tournament. 

The campground is located approximately 7 minutes from the tournament, and there is a tonne of options available:

Full service camping lots with water/hydro
Basic camping lots with no service
Tent trailer rentals
Full cottage rentals


He has offered to lower his pricing to his mid-season pricing for the first 6 lots that we book up. If he books a 7th lot, everyone will get their off-season pricing (which can be found here http://countyshores.com/rates-and-packages-s30.php)

Please call Todd and book ASAP, as it's a fishing weekend and may fill up quickly as it nears. Mention the "Floyd Armstrong Memorial Tournament" to ensure you get your discounts!

County Shores

2281 CR-15
R.R. #2
Picton, Ontario
K0K 2T0

Tel: 613-476-7290

Fax: 613-476-5936

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Things are coming together well, a thanks in advance to the volunteer help we have received so far!! Again, the course loops are set up to be spectator friendly, and we encourage anyone interested to stop in check out a few groups and shots, get a good hot lunch and help support the event!


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there a map link for directions???


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't set one up yet but the address is 515 potter road in demorestville. I can plug it in to google maps and screen shot it


----------

